# Injury advice - shoulder bench press



## XAlex (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi Chaps. Just a quicky - I bench press around 210 lbs - 10 reps, 4-5 sets, every 3 days or so. A couple of weeks ago my shoulder started hurting during pressing - the point where the Scapula meets the Clavicle (nobbly bit on top of shoulder). It felt like it wanted to pop out.  A few days off has not really helped. Is there any way to strengthen this and also what is the best way to train around it. I'm not really happy about dropping the weight.  Is it a common problem and is it likely to go by itself? Sorry for all the questions. 
Alex


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 25, 2008)

Three times a week is too much in my book.  If it feels like its about to pop out of joint then you might be better off seeing a doctor.  If youre trying to get stronger I think most would suggest you take 5 days or so off in between chest workouts.  I usually do a 5 or 6 day split.  Or I might do a heavy day then a lighter day 4 days later.  I never work a body part more than twice in seven days.  Plus some people just dont agree with bench press.  It can be a bitch on the rotator cuff area.  The days of trying to see how much you can bench are fading.  There are many ways to work the chest. what else do you do for chest and shoulders? Overtraining the shoulder area through bench, shoulder and chest workouts is VERY common.


----------



## XAlex (Jun 25, 2008)

...thanks for that. To be truthful, i don't do a lot fullstop. I don't have the money for extra nutrition so don't see the point in doing loads of different exercises when I won't be able to repair.   All I do every 3-4 days is 4-5 sets bench presses, Weighted dips (my body weight -15 stone - plus 10 kilos) - 4 sets, and push-ups - 3 sets x 20 reps.  on another day I would do biceps/back/shoulder/legs. 

I don't really follow what is en-vouge. What would you suggest to replace bench presses?

thank you
Alex


----------



## P-funk (Jun 25, 2008)

a) rest

b) change your training program....it is awful.


----------



## XAlex (Jun 25, 2008)

P-funk said:


> a) rest
> 
> b) change your training program....it is awful.



......I know. As I said - can't afford extra nutrition/gym, so have no prospect of looking like you. Thanks.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 25, 2008)

XAlex said:


> ......I know. As I said - can't afford extra nutrition/gym, so have no prospect of looking like you. Thanks.



That is irelevent. You are doing way way way too much bench pressing. Stop bench pressing 3 times a week. Bench press one time a week, and cut the working sets down to 3 or 4.


----------



## scifisubzero (Jun 25, 2008)

I am still a beginner but when i was working out last year all i did was what they told me at my school.. 3 sets of 10.. so thats what i did.. i benched and did shoulder press along with some other stuff and i would do this 3 times a week and take weekends off (since school is closed) but then my rotator cuff started hurting too.. I just realized why by looking at this thread

Thats why im going to try this program P/RR/S

In your situation where you cant go to the gym you can look at videos on youtube to workout at the playground OR make your own weights..

BLAKE ADAMS:

YouTube - Personal Trainer Teaches Spartan Workout, Blake Adams
YouTube - Blake Adams, Spartan Training Program
YouTube - 6 pack abs, spartan super abs, taught by Blake Adams
YouTube - Blake Adams, Spartan Training Program day 5 PULL UPS!

you also have this guy: YouTube - scooby1961's Channel

so those are some home workouts if you have no gym


----------



## XAlex (Jun 25, 2008)

KelJu said:


> That is irelevent. You are doing way way way too much bench pressing. Stop bench pressing 3 times a week. Bench press one time a week, and cut the working sets down to 3 or 4.



...KelJu - If i go more than 4 days, I get bad muscle pulls next time. Is this normal, or how can it be avoided?
Thanks
Alex


----------



## KelJu (Jun 25, 2008)

XAlex said:


> ...KelJu - If i go more than 4 days, I get bad muscle pulls next time. Is this normal, or how can it be avoided?
> Thanks
> Alex



Can you describe muscle pulls? Do you mean soreness?


----------



## XAlex (Jun 26, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Can you describe muscle pulls? Do you mean soreness?



...yeah - painfull if poked/when walking down stairs/being used, but goes within a couple of days. I guess 'pulls' is not strictly the correct term.  So is this normal then?


----------



## KelJu (Jun 26, 2008)

XAlex said:


> ...yeah - painfull if poked/when walking down stairs/being used, but goes within a couple of days. I guess 'pulls' is not strictly the correct term.  So is this normal then?



Yes, it is normal. It is called DOMS. Be a man and get use to it.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 26, 2008)

Listen to P-funk and Kelju's advice - rest up, and sort out your crappy training schedule.

I suggest reading the stickied threads in this section.

With the amount of benching youre doing its no wonder you've injured yourself, seriously - work on other movements aswell


----------



## XAlex (Jun 26, 2008)

...ok, thanks for the good advice. I'll work on it


----------



## thewicked (Jun 26, 2008)

benching that much..even if you're using..is WAY too much imho unless you're one of those people that are made for it.. 


first of all..take a week off to recoup and start anew

second..learn proper shoulder rehab... do it before and after every bench workout. it's like insurance for your shoulders now and in the future

change your program..obviously it's kicking your ass. 

learning to properly bench if you haven't been instructed how to will do you wonders as well.


----------



## XAlex (Jun 26, 2008)

...ok, cheers. 
I have been doing this for about a year and a half. Started at 120 lbs, and now do 4-5 sets of 10 with 210 lbs every 3-4 days. And no, I don't take anything or take supplements or have a special diet.  Never had a problem until now.  But i will check out the other threads and up-grade my program. 

thanks again.


----------



## cadnkides (Jun 26, 2008)

do inclines for awhile and concentrate on the upper chest. every 3 days is to much so just do it once a week till you feel better.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 26, 2008)

For a start, you should change your program every month or two. Like, COMPLETELY change what you're doing in many aspects.

Also, theres a good thread here somewhere about warmups/warmdowns, dynamic/static stretching and flexibility work. These things can only stave off injury and improve overall performance and health.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 27, 2008)

cadnkides said:


> do inclines for awhile and concentrate on the upper chest. every 3 days is to much so just do it once a week till you feel better.



Danny reborn?


----------

